# Wave trap/line trap/high frequency stopper removal



## mbhb99 (3 mo ago)

I’m upgrading (re-conductoring) several 132 kV lines with ACCC (HTLS) conductors. There are wave traps connected in series at the substations right now before the upgrade is done. After I install ACCC conductors, I was hoping to get rid of the line traps. I understand that these devices are used for PLCC and that they filter out the higher frequencies so that switchyard equipment is not damaged. But these days PLCC is very rarely used and instead they communicate using optical fibers. So any insight on this is highly appreciated. The line traps or wave traps will only be removed following proper authorization from the power line authority. But I still wanted to discuss the matter here where we all can address a worldwide presence and get the best opinions of experts and learners alike. Thanks!


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

This thread is closed by Moderator.
We are not going to give advice an unqualified person working on substation utility infrastructure.
OP needs to get instruction from a qualified person in the organization he works for. If there is no such person, this company should not be doing the work.


----------

